# Personal Resolution on Civil Rights Remembrance



## BGF (Jun 12, 2015)

So this personal resolution was offered at the 43rd PCA General Assembly. Overtures sent it to the full assembly with the recommendation to refer the matter to the 44th assembly. I watched much of the hours long debate online and I am confident that the Committee was not just kicking the can down the road but felt it needed to be dealt with carefully, completely and in all wisdom. If you choose to read the personal resolution and are familiar with the debate (or even if you can imagine the various arguments that would arise in such a debate)I have several questions that I would love you all to interact with.

1. Has the PCA confessed and repented of these sins in the past?

2. What exactly must the PCA confess and repent of? I know the resolution states gives a brief statement of what is to be confessed, but this was partly born, apparently, out of historical research done by Sean Lucas. We have the resolution without any specifics. I, for one, would be interested to see the results of that research.

3. Should this be a call for the the entire denom., or for local bodies to confess and repent as necessary? What role does the connectional nature of the PCA play?

4. What responsibility does the PCA as a body have for the sins committed by churches that belonged to another body at the time the sins were committed? Is historical continuity relevant? By this I point out the fact that the PCA does not disavow Presbyterian history before its creation, but claims it as its own.

5. If confession is made, repentance expressed, and forgiveness sought, what responsibility does the offended party have?


The debate on whether to refer the resolution or to reconvene the committee to deal with it now was lengthy, periodically passionate, and probably frustrating to many of the commissioners. I commend all those present for wanting to seriously and honestly deal with it, even if there was disagreement.


----------



## Edm (Jun 12, 2015)

This is one of those strange things...the PCA didn't exist then. I didn't exist then. I have done nothing mentioned there...I joined the PCA because I feel it is aligned with what I believe Biblically. I didn't even know they had a history prior to even existing, of this....I'd have not brought it up.


----------



## Edward (Jun 12, 2015)

I am trying hard to not malign the motives behind this, but I am certainly disappointed that this would be brought forward, particularly at this time in light of recent events. Mr. Frey has certainly identified some of the surface issues. 

This does remind me of what one could hear from the liberal wing of the PCUS as that denomination began to swirl in the toilet of liberalism. And it is consistent with the philosophy at MNA that has brought the denomination to stagnation. (see the current thread on membership statistics).


----------



## Wayne (Jun 12, 2015)

In 2002, the 30th PCA General Assembly did adopt a statement on racial reconciliation: http://www.pcahistory.org/pca/race.html

Two years later, the PCA's Mission to North America put forward a pastoral letter on racism, which was then adopted by the 32d GA. [http://www.pcahistory.org/pca/racism.pdf]

Dr. Lucas has a book coming out late this year, on the history leading up to the formation of the PCA, which will present much of that material, or so I understand.

Now, as to the other questions, if you come at it from an understanding of an old Puritan theme, the doctrine of mourning over the sins of our times, then I don't think a resolution like this is out of line at all. 

Perhaps the most eloquent exploration of this theme can be found laid out in Thomas Manton's sermons on Psalm 119:136 [Vol. 3 of the 1990 BoT reprint set, pp. 139-154.]--[the two sermons on Ps. 119:137 are also relevant, especially the first one.]

I would urge a careful consideration of those sermons, and then come back and reevaluate the resolution in that light. If you don't have easy access to the Manton BoT set, here are some other resources on the same theme: 

*Mourning Over the Sins of Our Times*

Selected Scripture Texts: Joshua 6:18, 7: 1, 6 [note the sin of Achan and how the anger of the Lord burned against the sons of Israel]; 2 Kg. 9:5-15; 22:13, 19-20; Ps. 119:53, 136; Prov. 24:17; Isa. 57:15; Jer. 13:17; Ezk. 6:11; 9:4, 21:6; Dan. 9; 1 Cor. 5:2; 2 Cor. 12:21; 2 Pet. 2:8; 
Related themes:—
Hatred of Evil – Ps. 97:10; 119:104, 113, 128, 163; 139:21; Prov. 8:13.
The Example of the Ungodly – Ezk. 25:6-7; 35:15; Micah 7:8.

Commentaries & sermons:—
Adams, Thomas, on the text of 2 Peter 2:7-10 in his commentary on 2 Peter.

Baynes, “A Caveat for Cold Christians,” in Naphtali Press Anthology, vol. 4, pp. 199-206. [text: Rev. 2:4-5]

Binnie, William, The Imprecations, p. 14a.
See also p. 662 of Dr. Arnold’s Life, quoted on p. 15 of the above—“In a deep sense of moral evil, more perhaps than in anything else, abides a saving knowledge of God.”

Bridge, William, “Comfort to Mourners for the Loss of Solemn Assemblies,” Sermon 7 of “Seasonable Truths in Evil Times,” Works, 3. 407-426.
Also, “The Righteous Man’s Habitation,” in Works, vol. 1, pp. 476-477. [text: Psalm 91]

Bunyan, John, The Excellency of a Broken Heart, esp. pp. 42-43, 76. 
Note also Rev. George Cokayn’s preface to this valuable treatise, the last prepared for the press by Bunyan.

Burroughs, Jeremiah, Gospel Fear (SDG, 1992), pp. 75-166, on 2 Kings 22:19

Henry, Matthew, see his comments on Jer. 13:17; Ezek. 9:4; and 2 Peter 2:7-8.

Howe, John, “The Redeemer’s Tears Wept Over Lost Souls,” in Works, pp. 316-389.
Also, “Of Charity in Respect of Other Men’s Sins,” Works, pp. 453-473. [text: 1 Cor. 13:6, rejoice not in iniquity]

Jenkin, William, “How Ought We to Bewail the Sins of the Places Where We Live?,” in The Morning Exercises at Cripplegate [aka Puritan Sermons], vol. 3, pp. 110-128. [See also in Puritan Sermons, iv. 125, 57, 346; and v. 371.]

Kitchen, John, “How Must we Reprove, That We May Not Partake of Other Men’s Sins?,” in The Morning Exercises at Cripplegate [aka Puritan Sermons], vol. 1, pp. 121-142 [esp. p. 134].

Lloyd-Jones, D. Martyn, “Blessed Are They That Mourn,” in Studies in the Sermon on the Mount, vol. 1, pp. 53-62.

Manton, Thomas, on 2 Peter 2:8, Works, pp. 183-184 and 423-426.

McCrie, Thomas, “Sermon on Psalm 119:136: Grief for the Sins of Men” in Naphtali Press Anthology, 2.2: 42-47. 

Roberts, Maurice, “The Remembrance of Old Sins,” in The Banner of Truth, October 1994, pp. 1-5

Spurgeon, Charles H., Metropolitan Tabernacle Pulpit, vol. 51, pp. 485b-486.

Watson, Thomas, The Godly Man’s Picture (Banner of Truth, 1992), pp. 55-60; 77-96; etc.
See also, The Beatitudes, (BoT, 1989), pp. 63-64.

Welsh, John, Sermons on Repentance, in Naphtali Press Anthology, vol. 1, no. 3, pp. 33-49 and 1.4, pp. 42-55.

Williams, Daniel, “What Repentance of National Sins Doth God Require, as ever we expect National Mercies?” in The Morning Exercises at Cripplegate [aka Puritan Sermons], vol. 4, pp. 585-616.


----------



## BGF (Jun 12, 2015)

Mr. Sparkman, I was counting on you to reply. Thank you for the list of resources. I will track down as many as I can and read up.


----------



## BGF (Jun 13, 2015)

The term "covenantal, generational" is used twice in this resolution. I know what those terms mean in other contexts, but not here. Can someone help me out?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 13, 2015)

Wayne said:


> Now, as to the other questions, if you come at it from an understanding of an old Puritan theme, the doctrine of mourning over the sins of our times, then I don't think a resolution like this is out of line at all.



Wayne, excellent post; I look forward to reading your recommended sermons and fully agree with your sentiments. The sins of the church on the racial issue demonstrate that if the light in us be darkness, then how great is the darkness! Don't think this matter is not a live issue today, as I was talking to one man from Africa who told me that various African Christians still will not have anything to do with Presbyterianism owing to the sins of our past. Thankfully, I was able to point him to a few sources about Presbyterians who swam against the tide.


----------



## BGF (Jun 13, 2015)

This  Aquila Report article gives the grounds for the Overtures Committee's decision to refer the matter to the 44th GA.

 Here  is Rev. Keister's GA roundup, the last section dealing with this resolution.


----------



## Edward (Jun 13, 2015)

BGF said:


> Rev. Keister's GA roundup



I am pleased that he was able to express himself in a more articulate - and more gentle - manner than I could do on this issue.


----------



## ZackF (Jun 13, 2015)

To me the "Civil Rights Movement" is not the issue. I oppose certain actions of the CRM made yesterday and today but don't approve of racism or heaven forbid racism in the name of Christ. The issue is the treatment of our neighbor by Presbyterians then and now. The CRM is not the measuring stick, Scripture is.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 14, 2015)

Edward said:


> I am trying hard to not malign the motives behind this, but I am certainly disappointed that this would be brought forward, particularly at this time in light of recent events. Mr. Frey has certainly identified some of the surface issues.
> 
> This does remind me of what one could hear from the liberal wing of the PCUS as that denomination began to swirl in the toilet of liberalism. And it is consistent with the philosophy at MNA that has brought the denomination to stagnation. (see the current thread on membership statistics).



Edward, I would not want you to think that my comment to Wayne means that I do not sympathise with your perspective. I must say that I find it odd that those who are so vehement in denouncing racialist sins are, all too often, very slow to say anything about various other heresies and scandals.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jun 14, 2015)

I agree entirely with Daniel. 

Because many who would denounce racism fail likewise to decry other heresies should not keep us from denouncing it. We in the American context bear a unique burden in this regard both because of American slavery and because of the justification of it by so many of our worthies. 

I say this as one who hails from Mississippi and who both loves our Presbyterian forebears and laments their failure in this area. We continue to struggle with the legacy of all this to this day. We did not acquit ourselves well in the mid-20th century, either. Whether or not the PCA handled this matter in the best way at its GA, I agree with and admire what Drs. Lucas and Duncan were attempting to express in their resolution. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 14, 2015)

What are some practical action steps that one could take? I think that is more of the issue than whether this was appropriate or not. Apologies are a good start, but they are necessarily vague if you weren't actually involved (which is probably 90% of the people involved). 

A lot of white people do in fact feel bad/sorry for slavery et al and Jim Crowe, but really, how does someone 2 or 3 (or 5) generations removed from the issue "own up to it?" 

We all oppose segregation and rightly so, but I would hazard a guess that most suburban white people live in mostly white neighborhoods and send their kids to private schools. So again , what are some practical action steps?

I am sure we really dislike hustlers like Al $harpton and Je$$e Jack$son, especially when they clamor for reparations, but that is a practical action step (wrong though it might be).


----------



## Edward (Jun 14, 2015)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Edward, I would not want you to think that my comment to Wayne means that I do not sympathise with your perspective. I must say that I find it odd that those who are so vehement in denouncing racialist sins are, all too often, very slow to say anything about various other heresies and scandals.



No offense taken. I probably also should look at at least some of Wayne's suggested readings. (No chance that I'll go through all of it.

Not to you, but in general: I wonder if anyone will have the courage to speak up on the need for repentance from the Black church of that era. It wouldn't be politically correct to do so, and it might blunt the practical advantages that are being sought.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 14, 2015)

Edward said:


> Not to you, but in general: I wonder if anyone will have the courage to speak up on the need for repentance from the Black church of that era. It wouldn't be politically correct to do so, and it might blunt the practical advantages that are being sought.



It is an entirely valid point; the idea of black-only churches is every bit as bad as similar Galatian-like segregation among whites.


----------



## ZackF (Jun 14, 2015)

Alan D. Strange said:


> I agree entirely with Daniel.
> 
> Because many who would denounce racism fail likewise to decry other heresies should not keep us from denouncing it. We in the American context bear a unique burden in this regard both because of American slavery and because of the justification of it by so many of our worthies.



Exactly!


----------

